# Half Lap Joint



## cajunworkshop (Sep 4, 2015)

Brand new to woodworking need some advice. I am building a swing for my wife. I need to cut 10 2×4s for half lap joints. I have a table saw but no Dado stack. I really don't want to buy one at the moment because I have put a lot of money in tools over the last 6 months building up my shop. I don't have a hand saw but could go buy one to do this easy joint but given the tools I have listed below maybe a combination could be used to get the lap joints cut:

10 inch table saw single blade
12 inch Miter Saw
14 Inch Band Saw
Circular saw
Jig saw
Router and Router table
Chisel

I was thinking of using band saw in conjunction with table saw. I could use the router and table but with 10 2×4s seem it would take longer. These are critical to get right. The cut is angled not straight. I know this seems like not a big deal but I am learning as I go and want this to be right Attached is a picture of the pattern to cut


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

Band saw for the curves. You will need to provide some sort of support for the other end of the workpiece. If that line in the picture is where you need to cut halfway through, I think you should buy a handsaw. BTW, that looks like a 4 X 4.


----------



## cajunworkshop (Sep 4, 2015)

Not a 4×4 just a couple 2×4s stacked on top of each other. I am good with the curves. No issues there. I thought about getting a hand saw. Just is crazy to have all these tools and can't make a simple half lap joint utilizing them!


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Bandsaw and a chisel. Easy and quick.


----------



## RichardHillius (Oct 19, 2013)

You didn't say if all the joints where on the ends or if some are in the middle?

For the middle joints given your tools I would probably use a router table with straight bit than clean up the joint with a chisel to smooth it out. One thing you could do would be to cut the shoulders with a tablesaw, saw out most of the waste with a bandsaw than use the straight bit or pattern bit with the bearing against the shoulders cleaning up the bottom and dialing in the fit.

If they are all on the end I would use a tablesaw to cut the shoulder and bandsaw with a fence to cut the cheeks but if you have to use a router table for ones in the middle anyways I would just stick with that.

You have a tablesaw and bandsaw so I don't know why you would need a handsaw for this project unless the pieces are so large you can't put them on the tools.


----------



## cajunworkshop (Sep 4, 2015)

All on the ends. Going to use the table saw and band saw. Good idea.


----------

